

SelfRestraint - control your Internet addiction - octopus
https://github.com/ParkerK/selfrestraint/

======
ideaoverload
Nice.I was thinking about something similar for a while. I like that it works
for all browsers. Is there any way to avoid retyping list of sites to block
after running it again?

